# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Alfabeti kinez

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kush mund te me ndihmoje duke me dhene pak alfabetin kinez me perkthimet shqip.
Dmth nji shkronje kineze si perkthehet ne shqip.

----------


## conman

> Kush mund te me ndihmoje duke me dhene pak alfabetin kinez me perkthimet shqip.
> Dmth nji shkronje kineze si perkthehet ne shqip.


ke zene dashnore kineze he....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ka fillu pune tek tregu kinez, besoj.....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Provo njehere kete
A	诶	ēi
B	比	bǐ
C	西	xī
D	迪	dí
E	伊	yī
F	艾弗	ài fú
G	吉	jí
H	艾尺	ài chǐ
I 	艾	ài
J	杰	jié
K	开	kāi
L	艾勒	ài lè
M	艾马	ài mǎ
N	艾娜	ài nà
O	哦	ó
P	屁	pì
Q	吉吾	jí wú
R	艾儿	ài ér
S	艾丝	ài sī
T	提	tí
U	伊吾	yī wú
V	维	wéi
W	豆贝尔维	dòu bèi ěr wéi
X	艾克斯	yī kè sī
Y	吾艾	wú ài
Z	贼德	zéi dé

----------


## wittstar

Ni hao!(Miredita)

Uo bu zhidao!(Une nuk di)

Po e ke seriozisht mesimin e kesaj gjuhe provoje njehere me metodat Assimil.

Nje menyre qe me siguri te ndihmon ta mesosh me lehtesi nje gjuhe eshte te degjosh tekste te lexuara me ze nga ajo gjuhe,permbajtjen e te cilave e njeh qe me pare.
Psh  ne kete website : http://www.audioscriptures.org/language-list.htm
mund te degjosh biblen te lexuar ne kinezcen e sotme.

Ne se nuk e ke seriozisht mesimin e kinezces por do vetem te dish ca fraza just for fun per te komunikuar me shoqe (shok) tendin nga ai komb,pas kerkeses tende mund te te shkruaj ketu disa fraza me shqiptimet te dhena ne alfabeti latin te mara nga librat.

Ni lei ma?(je i lodhur?)
Hanzi shi bu rongyi xie!(germat kineze nuk jane te lehta per t'u shkruar.)

Hao.Jintian jiu dao zher(Mire! kaq per sot)

----------


## goldian

miqesia shqiperi kine vazhdon

----------


## dardajan

> Kush mund te me ndihmoje duke me dhene pak alfabetin kinez me perkthimet shqip.
> Dmth nji shkronje kineze si perkthehet ne shqip.


Une  po  te  jap  numrat  kinez.

1- Ciu
2-Ciu,ciu
3-Ciu,ciu,ciu
4-Ciu,ciu,ciu,cér
5-Ciu,ciu,ciu,ciu,cér
6-Ciu,ciu.ciu,cér,cér
e keshtu
 me  radhe  deri  ne  nénté  pastaj , nga  10
10- Cérrrrrrr
11-Ciu,cérrrrrrrrr
12-Ciu,ciu,cérrrrrrrr
13-Ciu,ciu,ciu,cèrrrrrrrrrrrrr
e  keshtu  me  radhe  deri  ne  19  kurse  20  ben:

20-Currrrrrrrrr..
21-Cerrrrrrr,currrrrrrr.......

Tani  besoj  se  mund  ta  vazhdosh  edhe  vete .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Fleminderit te gjithve ( edhe per cerrat)
I donte nji shok imi per tatuazhe.

----------


## Baptist

> Ni hao!(Miredita)
> 
> Uo bu zhidao!(Une nuk di)
> 
> Po e ke seriozisht mesimin e kesaj gjuhe provoje njehere me metodat Assimil.
> 
> Nje menyre qe me siguri te ndihmon ta mesosh me lehtesi nje gjuhe eshte te degjosh tekste te lexuara me ze nga ajo gjuhe,permbajtjen e te cilave e njeh qe me pare.
> Psh  ne kete website : http://www.audioscriptures.org/language-list.htm
> mund te degjosh biblen te lexuar ne kinezcen e sotme.
> ...


Uo bu zhidao!

dmth Ou, -qenka "une";
bu, -qenka "per te bere", "ba"
zhida-o, qenka "s'di"-(une)

Ni lei ma?
ni dmth qenka "ti"-(dikush), [ti - cilido, kushdo - ti)] 
lei, qenka "i lëntë" pra "lodhur" mbase edhe "i ndere", "i plogshte"
"ma" fjale ndihmese per forcimin e shprehjes "lei" ne formen pyetsore.

Hanzi shi bu rongyi xie!

xie -duhet te jete veshtire, madje edhe zor.
bu -ngelet me kuptimin "per te bere"
Hanzi -u dhashka te jete emri i simboleve dhe menyra e shkrimit
rongyi - duhet te jete veprim, realizim, berje, punim
shi - u dashka te jete -eshte, ka, -qene (ne kohen e ardhme, forme qe nuk kemi ne shqipe), afersisht ~ do te jete [!].

Hao. Jintian jiu dao zher (Mire! kaq per sot)
Hao - mire
Jintian -sot
jiu - me ty, per ty , ndaj teje
dao - fala, dhash, ndava
zher - krejte, plotesisht, (aq) sa ka [pat]

Loder e mire... :buzeqeshje: 

Tani shtrohet pyetja a e kam qelluar bile nje nga kuptimet dhe menyrat e perdorimit?
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alibaba

Djali thojke QIN-QIN e plaku thojke SUN-QIN-MA

----------


## Baptist

ka qene me gradacion kjo  :perqeshje: 
nipi: sun-qin; 
djali: qin-qin; 
baba: sun-qin-ma, ose shkurt: sun-mun;
gjyshi: sun-qin-tak;

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ke harru shqiptarin qe ju pergjigjet :

ci-si-cen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## brandon

> Une  po  te  jap  numrat  kinez.
> 
> 1- Ciu
> 2-Ciu,ciu
> 3-Ciu,ciu,ciu
> 4-Ciu,ciu,ciu,cér
> 5-Ciu,ciu,ciu,ciu,cér
> 6-Ciu,ciu.ciu,cér,cér
> e keshtu
> ...


Qenka shume e thjeshte dhe argetuese per tu mesuar!( Por me duket se ne vend te shkronjes "r"  perdorin "l"-ne )
Ku i dihet, ndoshta nje dite Kina mund te behet si Amerika.

----------


## alibaba

Po çfarti Kina si amerika, amerikë jemi bo ne, se po na vinë ktu si azilanta kryt teposhtë.

----------

